# ABT's with fancy pants cheese



## timtimmay (Mar 6, 2010)

They were really peddling the samples at King Soopers today and I must be a sucker.  I got a couple of VERY small bricks of cheese that were 19 bucks a pound.  I'm going to crumble and put them in ABT's we'll see how they taste tommorow.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW! that IS some fancy pants cheese! I have never tried that particular cheese...
I will be interested to hear about your results with it.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 7, 2010)

I loved the sample at the store, I think they are going to be some pretty mean ABT's.  I'll be stuffing and smoking tommorow.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 7, 2010)

well? how did they come out. I know Dubliner to me is one of the best cheeses out there, but never done one mixed with beer or whiskey.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 7, 2010)

$19 a pound?  Wow, that better be some good cheese for that price though if it is Irish I have no doubt it tastes awesome.
Slainte!


----------

